# "Inset of melolabial flap" help w/CPT



## aholla04 (Aug 18, 2010)

This doctor says that he did a "Inset of melolabial flap". (see below)

The pedicle to the melolabial flap was amputated, and the flap was debulked and then inset into the lateral alar skin using 5-0 vicryl in the deep tissue and interrupted 5-0 nylon in the skin. The donor site was repaired by making an ellipticle incision at the pedicle site and removing excessive tissue. The incision was closed using interrupted 5-0 vicryl in the deep dermis and 5-0 nylon in the skin.

This is a new coding scenario for me. I could use some guidance and any advice on how to learn this type of coding better. 

Thank you!


----------



## roxanneschaaf@gmail.com (Dec 22, 2010)

hello where would you find a listing of codes for medical necessity for a TEE. What code would you use for an enjection fraction when coding for cabg. thank you


----------

